# New AR Build



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Guys after your advice from an earlier post (Youth Rifles) I am wanting to build an Ar in 6.5 grendel. I have never built or tore one down. I can sit here and do research on the internet about which way to go with this and get a million different answers. I would rather have your input though. So this build isn't going to go quick I hope to have it done by next October. With all that being said does it matter what kind of lower I start with? Is a cheap complete lower going to perform as well as a stripped that I put together? If I go the stripped route what is a good brand? A good parts kit? A good trigger? As you can see i have allot of questions and I appreciate your input.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

msf62000 said:


> Guys after your advice from an earlier post (Youth Rifles) I am wanting to build an Ar in 6.5 grendel. I have never built or tore one down. I can sit here and do research on the internet about which way to go with this and get a million different answers. I would rather have your input though. So this build isn't going to go quick I hope to have it done by next October. With all that being said does it matter what kind of lower I start with? Is a cheap complete lower going to perform as well as a stripped that I put together? If I go the stripped route what is a good brand? A good parts kit? A good trigger? As you can see i have allot of questions and I appreciate your input.


*"With all that being said does it matter what kind of lower I start with?"* Any milspec lower will do. Don't buy a polymer lower. Most stripped lowers are made by 2 or 3 manufacturers and stammped with different brands.

*"Is a cheap complete lower going to perform as well as a stripped that I put together?"* Depends on you. I assume since you getting a 6.5 that this will be a mid to long range setup. If that is the case then assembling your own lower is the ticket. Triggers are critical to good accuracy. My advice is to assemble your own or have it assembled with a quality trigger such as Geissele SSA-E. The rest of the lower parts kit doesn't matter as long as it's milspec. There are many out there.

* "If I go the stripped route what is a good brand?" *Anderson, DPMS, Spikes Tactical, etc...

*"A good parts kit?"* CMMG, DPMS, Bravo Co, Rock River

*"A good trigger?"* There is only one answer here in my opinion and that is Geissele. For your application I would get the SSA-E. There are others like Mccormick but they aren't as good. I have Geissele in all my ARs for a reason.

I hope this helps. There are many opinions on ARs but I think you will have a good setup if you go this route. FYI I build all my own lowers.

Jim


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks this is exactly why I come to 2cool for answers you guys are great!!!


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

> *"If I go the stripped route what is a good brand?" *Anderson, DPMS, Spikes Tactical, etc...


This is good advice. Build it on a lower brand that everyone has heard of. If it's $30-50 more than even a higher quality no name lower you'll get three times that back if you sell or trade the rifle.

Another Geissle fan boy here. I have a S3G and a SSA-E. I don't know how they could be any better.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Trigger and barrel are the two key selections. I have several with Giessele SD-E, my favorite AR trigger. 

6.5 Grendel, are you reloading? Have you priced ammo?

Have fun
RFA


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Jungle_Jim said:


> *"With all that being said does it matter what kind of lower I start with?"* Any milspec lower will do. Don't buy a polymer lower. Most stripped lowers are made by 2 or 3 manufacturers and stammped with different brands.
> 
> *"Is a cheap complete lower going to perform as well as a stripped that I put together?"* Depends on you. I assume since you getting a 6.5 that this will be a mid to long range setup. If that is the case then assembling your own lower is the ticket. Triggers are critical to good accuracy. My advice is to assemble your own or have it assembled with a quality trigger such as Geissele SSA-E. The rest of the lower parts kit doesn't matter as long as it's milspec. There are many out there.
> 
> ...


+1


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have priced ammo online.I have found Hornady ammo for around a $1 a round. Considering this gun is primarily going to be a hunting rifle for my kids i feel that's not a bad price for off the shelf ammo. This is on par with other hunting loads that i currently shoot. I have a good friend that'll reload for me also.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

msf62000 said:


> I have priced ammo online.I have found Hornady ammo for around a $1 a round. Considering this gun is primarily going to be a hunting rifle for my kids i feel that's not a bad price for off the shelf ammo. This is on par with other hunting loads that i currently shoot. I have a good friend that'll reload for me also.


Im sure your watching the ammo websites like me but just incase you or other dont know about them here is a link. An easy way to find the cheapest ammo.

http://ammoseek.com/ammo/223-remington

http://www.gunbot.net/ammo/rifle/223/


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

Jungle_jim pretty much summed it up. If you want any ammo savings go ahead and buy a basic reloading setup. Its not expensive and there is no gurantee that you will be able to find ammo when you want it. Look at the last 6 years. Just stock up on components and you will have ammo whenever you need it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Take a look at components from Palmetto State Armory. They have some high quality parts at great priceses.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

CMC trigger .. 

I'm building same gun slowly ..
Using a billet lower yea it's more than a forged but matched upper lower will have a tighter tolerance ..


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Make sure you watch the "usual suspects" on parts this weekend: the black friday sales have been really good the last few years. They start promptly at 9:00 am on black friday...


Okay, you caught me: they generally start during the day on Thursday, I just wanted to make sure you didn't get the stuff I was after...


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

So I'm back to building this gun. Just ordered a Spikes LPK and a Geissele trigger. My question is what is the best twist rate for the barrel 1x8 or 1x9? I'm thinking about going with a 20" barrel.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

what bullets are you using ?


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

6.5 Grendel


----------



## rgreer76 (Feb 2, 2006)

What grain bullet?


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Honestly don't know. I primarily will use this to hunt with. I see Hornady has 123gr. I also will probably have my friend load some barnes too.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

The bullet weight you will use primarily is what determines the best twist rate for the barrel. Long heavier bullets need more twist to stabilize them.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

So if I decided to go with a 1x8 twist will i be able to shoot the lighter bullets like 100gr without spinning to fast?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Stay with the 123g. They are the most common available everywhere. Regular stocking item....
plan twist accordingly Around the 123g.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

sgrem said:


> Stay with the 123g. They are the most common available everywhere. Regular stocking item....
> plan twist accordingly Around the 123g.


This. I would go with the fastest twist commonly available. If you run the 123 gr bullety it will stabilize it. If you decide later to run a heavier bullet it will still stabilize it.

Jim


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

*So if I decided to go with a 1x8 twist will i be able to shoot the lighter bullets like 100gr without spinning to fast?*

Yes. No real risk of over spinning them.

In 6.5G, you can't really shoot the long heavy bullets and have them feed out of the mag in the AR. So, they are single loaded. Even then, unless you have a real real long throat, stuff like the 140's eat up too much powder space. It kills any velocity.

The 6.5G in the AR shines in the area of 100 to about 125 (plus or minus).

My 1x9 shoots down to 90's easily. I've shot 100's upon 100's of those cheap speer TNT 90 HP's.


----------



## BradV (Jun 27, 2012)

If you choose a quality 1:8 barrel you will be able to shoot anything you wish out of the Grendel. For match loads the 123gr A-Max will work very well. For plinking, the lighter inexpensive bullets will be fine. Hornady, Sierra, Barnes, Nosler all make good bullets for hunting depending on what game you are planning on taking.

You won't have any problem with quality bullets coming apart in a 1:8.

Lilja makes some incredible drop in barrels although spendy. http://www.riflebarrels.com/products/ar.htm


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the info. As far a barrel brand i think I'm going to go with Black Hole Weaponry. I know someone shooting 6.8 with one of their barrels and he is very happy. I have had others on the internet highly recommend them also.


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Well I ended up getting the BHW barrel in 18" 1x9 twist with a free upper from Surplus Ammo. I really wanted to go 20" with custom fluting and all the bells and whistles, but for just the barrel would have been about $450 w/o shipping. I think I'll be happy with this set up. Pics to come soon!!!


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

*Pic*

Well parts are starting to show up! Here is what i have so far. Bushmaster stripped lower, spikes LPK, geissele trigger, YHM forearm, BHW 18" barrel, SAA stripped upper, and a UPK. My bolt and BCG, buffer tube kit, gas block and gas tube is on order. The only things i have to decide on is my buttstock and flash suppressor opinions welcomed. This will be primarily for hunting. Also wanting to get lower, upper, and forearm either dipped, powered coated, cerekote, etc... what would be the best route here? Thanks for all of the info so far!!!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Looks like its all coming together. Been wanting to do a build myself. Goodluck with it


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

msf62000 said:


> Well parts are starting to show up! Here is what i have so far. Bushmaster stripped lower, spikes LPK, geissele trigger, YHM forearm, BHW 18" barrel, SAA stripped upper, and a UPK. My bolt and BCG, buffer tube kit, gas block and gas tube is on order. The only things i have to decide on is my buttstock and flash suppressor opinions welcomed. This will be primarily for hunting. Also wanting to get lower, upper, and forearm either dipped, powered coated, cerekote, etc... what would be the best route here? Thanks for all of the info so far!!!


That looks like a nice selection of parts. Should make a fine rifle.

Which Geissele did you get? I'm in the process of trigger selection for my .458 build. It will be a hunting rifle also. I'm thinking I don't actually need a "match grade" trigger group.

I'm going with the ACE skeleton rifle stock on mine. Light, tough, comfortable, and simple.

I've been pricing Cerakote and it seems like the price ranges from $175-225 for a full rifle. I'm thinking about doing the buttstock, U/L, and barrel only and leaving all the other parts black.

Do you know the weight of that YHM hand guard?


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

The trigger is Geissele AR-15 2 Stage Trigger (G2S) 4.5#. Cope's distributing has them for $130. The YHM forearm isn't very heavy at all but i don't know the exact weight. I was wanting a different one but this one is normally around $200 and PSA had it on sale for $120. I'm not sure if they're still on sale or not.


----------



## goldwingtiny (May 4, 2005)

msf, Do you have any updates on your build?


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry that I haven't posted anything in a while . I kinda got sidetracked with other projects and put this on the back burner. Well its finished and shooting. I really like the way it turned out but not real happy yet with my grouping. I'm shooting 123 grain Hornady AMAX and SST's out of it. I was shooting at 175yds with a led sled. First pic i was happy with so i moved the scope to the right then you can see where it went from there. Any suggestions?


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sorry all pics need to be rotated to the right one but you get the idea.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

It's about time you got that thing together! Check your scope mounting screws and make sure everything is still good and tight. How you like that trigger?


----------



## msf62000 (Aug 24, 2007)

I like it a lot. If this was just used for me and not the little ones i could use a little lighter pull but so far its nice. Yeah i checked that stuff and all seems fine. Here is a pick sorry for the shadow.


----------

